# My newest Blade Baits



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

Here are a couple pics of one of my latest blade bait designs. This is a one piece bait made from 3/8" brass tubing with a lead filled cavity. This one has a dusting of glow in the dark orange powder coat on the belly. 
I started using holographic decal eyes sealed with a drop of epoxy which gives them a nice 3-d effect.


----------



## puterdude (Jan 27, 2006)

Awesome Job,that puppy is shiny as a new born baby's butt.Bet that puts em in the boat!


----------



## cadman (Jan 25, 2009)

Good looking bait All Eyes. Very Nice.


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

Thanks! I'll bet the sheephead are already getting nervous.


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

Something new I'm messing with is a bladebait/tail spin hybrid. Kinda like a Little George meets a Vibee. These are made with tubing and the tail wire is sandwiched inside as they're crushed into shape. A bit crude but still a work in progress. I am not expecting much vibration like a Vibee but a swimming motion on the retrieve and a flashy drop would be cool. Who knows???


----------



## puterdude (Jan 27, 2006)

Nice Job, I wouldn't be so quick to rule it's productiveness out just yet.A roadrunner doesn't wobble & a lot of times that's my go to lure.I think you may be on to something surprising.Let us know later how it performs.I am curious.You may have just invented the next HOT LURE,,,by ALL EYES LLC.


----------



## Whaler (Nov 16, 2004)

The ones with the spinners remind me of the old Little George baits named after "Fighten Little George Wallace."


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

You saw it here first. HA! I call them SpinBlades. I've made several different ones with little variations to see what works best. I can't wait to try these out.


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

Still a work in progress on these spinblade things I'm making, but after some tweaking my latest ones really vibrate great! The center bottom ones are my latest with the tail wire on bottom instead of on top. I've got them to where they feel and act just like a Vibee on the lift. I have only tank tested these so far but have high hopes for them by the action they produce. On the drop they shoot out on an angle and the tail makes them look like a metal version of a swim shad jig. The slightest movement makes the tail flutter which might make for a good slow drift lure? We'll soon find out I guess. 
At any rate it's fun and keeps me out of trouble.


----------



## JIG (Nov 2, 2004)

Im thinkin add a trailer hook with a half crawler. Like a weight forward. Bet U get fish! Nice work.


----------



## rjbass (Aug 1, 2007)

Very nice, I like them alot. Definitely will get the fish's attention!

Rod


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

JIG said:


> Im thinkin add a trailer hook with a half crawler. Like a weight forward. Bet U get fish! Nice work.


Last year I made some that were along those same lines. Like a Blade/Erie- Dearie kinda deal. Same as you I thought that would be deadly. I couldn't get any vibration (or at least none to write home about) with the ones I attempted. Even ones that vibrated your arm off would die as soon as I added the weight of the trailer and half crawler. It kinda rides behind like a whip and kills the action. I tried downsizing everything as much as possible including the crawler into a tiny piece and still nada. 
Now I'm working on a rattling version??? We'll see how that goes.
With the ones I'm making now, I like the one treble hook as much as I don't like it. Less snags...hopefully not less fish. 
With any luck all I'll need now is tartar sauce!


----------



## cadman (Jan 25, 2009)

Those are some good lookin' baits All Eyes.


----------



## JIG (Nov 2, 2004)

"With any luck all I'll need now is tartar sauce!" Dont think youll need any luck Bud! Just keep fishin!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

It has been really interesting to watch you build these baits over the last few years. It take a lot of innovation just to make one of those vibe type baits in your basement, let alone to have literally invented a new bait in the process. Very cool stuff!


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

Thanks for all the nice comments everyone. Hopefully the fish will share in your enthusiasm! 
This hobby has been crazily addictive since I caught my first fish on a jigging spoon I made a few years ago. Many of you in here are partially responsible for my insanity and I thank all of you for your help and support over the years. 
I'll be sure to post the results of these once the water gets a bit softer.


----------



## sonar (Mar 20, 2005)

Don't stop tuning & tweeking, it's an ongoing process that will always include FIELD TESTING,that's the fun & reward part ! GOOD WORK , EYES.! -----------sonar...................


----------



## TIGGER (Jan 17, 2006)

ALL eyes that is one heck of an idea!!!!!!!!!!!! Very very nice!


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

Thanks Tigger! Maybe I'll make you up a few in trade for one of them "Twisted" cranks you been makin. They look like they're right off of Avatar or something! I think I stared at them pics for 15 minutes!


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

Just an update on my spin/blade lures. I'm very happy with how these work. In very limited time I have now caught walleye, saugeye, crappie, lg. mouth, white bass, and catfish with them.


----------



## "Big" mark the shark (Jan 21, 2010)

I bet them would slay im on hard water to nice blades All eyes


----------

